# Advice about buying a holiday home in Torrevieja



## Green22 (Feb 7, 2016)

My husband and I are hoping to buy a holiday home in Spain. We're looking for somewhere we can take the kids away to for many years to come, and to maybe rent out when we're not there. Eventually as we get older we'd like to spend many months at a time over there 

We got very excited when we saw what we could get for our money in Torrevieja, but having read the threads on this website I'm really worried about whether it would be a good place to buy  There's references to terrible crime and drugs, one user has described it as a "hell hole", many people have said it's totally overrun by British with no Spanish feel to it .......... are these fair comments? 

Would we be better off looking at nearby locations, or are they all likely to be as bad? Are there any areas nearby we would be better exploring?

We'd really appreciate all your help.

Thank you!!!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

We've been in the Torrevieja area for 4 years now - I'm aware that there was a problem with crime a few years ago (I think when the recession started) - but we've never had any problems. 

People on this site have talked about Torrevieja being overrun by the British - but in my experience the town itself is still very Spanish. The outlying suburbs are very expat - but not just British, there are plenty of Germans, Norwegians, Swedish, Irish, Belgian, Dutch. There also plenty of Eastern Europeans, who are probably the hardest working people here!

My advice would be to rent a place here for 6 months or so - a two bed flat would cost you 350 euros per month - that would give you time to get to know the place a little


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

It really depends on what you want.

My personal view is that Torrevieja is a "hell hole" and I'd rather live in Ramsgate in a particularly bad winter during a 4 month power cut than reside there. But that's me, some people love it, for some reason I can't fathom.

Describe the lifestyle you want to have and then somebody can say where you might find it. Spain is a something-for-everyone kind of place.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd also hate to live in Ramsgate - it's full of Brits... even in 'summer' ...


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

We are going to torrevieja and surrounding area in April 'holiday home ' hunting , I will watch this one with interest .


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Nobody can decide whether a place is right for _you_. You must spend some time there, preferably at different times of year, explore the area, see what it has to offer. 
I will only say that Torrevieja is a long way from Bucks!
I have noticed that one gets a lot for the money in Derby, but I don't know if I'd like to live there.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Well we came from a lovely place in Poole, Dorset. And we are loving it here. Great mix of people all nations and many Spanish. I've joined the local sports centre where many Spanish go and they make me so welcome. And a lot of things stay open in the winter and we never bored. Lovely views and beaches. Great bus service. Everything you need and good hospital . For us for retirement here I think will be perfect. But renting first is good we been coming here for holidays many years then took a 6 month rental. Now buying and will be here for good in June. Can't wait to be here forever. We are gong go live right on the border line of Punta Prima. But still Torrevieja.


----------



## Green22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks so much for all of your replies  It's so confusing because there are many conflicting opinions eg some hate it whilst some love it, some think it's overrun by English and others say there's lots of Spanish  Think we really do need to visit the place and spend time there ourselves  

I'd love to know if there are any areas not too far away for there that are worth visiting also. Has anyone any experience of Santa Polo?

Thanks


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Green22 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your replies  It's so confusing because there are many conflicting opinions eg some hate it whilst some love it, some think it's overrun by English and others say there's lots of Spanish  Think we really do need to visit the place and spend time there ourselves
> 
> I'd love to know if there are any areas not too far away for there that are worth visiting also. Has anyone any experience of Santa Polo?
> 
> Thanks


You really have to go and make your own mind up  You can indeed get a LOT for your money there and in the outskirts areas like Playa Flamenca and Villamartin. We spent a day viewing properties in Torrevieja and although some were lovely we decided it was a bit too built up for us. 

You could go south a few miles and cross into Murcia? Slightly more expensive but you can still get a lot for your money (what's your budget?). Look on rightmove at places like San Pedro del Pinatar, Los Alcazares, Los Nietos and similar. Los Nietos is very quiet with only a few facilities but depends what you want! Definitely worth hiring a car and driving down to the northern Costa Calida strip as well as Torreveija. We were originally looking at Puerto de Mazarron but first visit we realised that, although it was lovely, we didn't want to be that far from the airport.

Good luck - it's an exciting time! Planning and researching areas is huge fun 

Rp


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Individual circumstances are important - most Brits here are of retirement age - and should have a think about what happens when they may not be physically able to drive any more. This has just happened to my dad in England.

The local bus service in Torrevieja is EXCELLENT - and free for residents. We also have total confidence in the hospital and health service here.

The Mar Menor area (San Javier, Los Alcazares, Los Nietos etc) is scenically lovely but very quiet out of the tourist season - I can't comment on medical facilities, but there are some local trains to Cartagena (have a look at the renfe web-site for timetables)

Torrevieja is 50 minutes drive from Alicante airport and about 20 minutes from Murcia airport., but you probably know that already


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here;s a nice long winded thread that has some opinions about living in expat urbs in places like Torrevieja
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...33-best-expat-communities-southern-spain.html


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Green22 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your replies  It's so confusing because there are many conflicting opinions eg some hate it whilst some love it, some think it's overrun by English and others say there's lots of Spanish  Think we really do need to visit the place and spend time there ourselves
> 
> I'd love to know if there are any areas not too far away for there that are worth visiting also. Has anyone any experience of Santa Polo?
> 
> Thanks


I've been to Santa Pola a couple of times but only on visits for a day. It has a pretty sea front but is a bit tatty a couple of blocks back, but the same can be said of many places. Overall, I quite like it and it certainly has a Spanish feel to it. Close to Alicante too. I'd say it's worth a look.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I would suggest more north around Alicante.
Santa Pola is nice but they didn't have the type of property we wanted there, but if terraced town houses are your thing then why not.

Honestly from about San Juan to Venta Lanuza is lovely and if you go inland a touch you get even more bang for your buck, crime? What's that?
30mins from the airport plus you have the city at your disposal.
Not sure why people gravitate to the south of the airport but hey ho.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And another one. I think Torrevieja is a Marmite place
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-torrevieja-surrounding-area.html#post8309458


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rockpea said:


> Look on rightmove at places like San Pedro del Pinatar


Scruffiest hole on coastal Murcia, and full of the wrong sort of expats. IMO, of course.

I'd better stop here as personal opinions count for nothing. The best advice has to be that you need to look, look, look again, and then experience it for yourself without making a long-term commitment (buying) until you are 100% sure.

And about these urbs around the places being mentioned. I would advise you to consider your future plans. If this is going to be a one way move for you and you are convinced you are going to die in Spain, then buy what you want where you want and leave it for the kids to worry about what they sell it for when you leave it to them. If, on the other hand, you might follow the well-trodden path of the late-in-life scarper back to the UK for family support in your old age, then selling can be a concern. If you can, pay extra now for something in a sought-after area rather than out on some urb. Murcia is littered with high-spec villas in the middle of nowhere that can't be sold for a fraction of their initial price, and a fair few simply can't be sold, at any price!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> I would suggest more north around Alicante.
> Santa Pola is nice but they didn't have the type of property we wanted there, but if terraced town houses are your thing then why not.
> 
> Honestly from about San Juan to Venta Lanuza is lovely and if you go inland a touch you get even more bang for your buck, crime? What's that?
> ...


My thoughts too. The further south you go the more you start to wonder what you did in a previous life to deserve this. And then you reach San Pedro del Pinitar and realise that you're never going to see the Pearly Gates.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Horlics said:


> My thoughts too. The further south you go the more you start to wonder what you did in a previous life to deserve this. And then you reach San Pedro del Pinitar and realise that you're never going to see the Pearly Gates.


Oh dear! We didn't look at San Pedro much but I didn't pick up on anything too bad!! Glad I went elsewhere though ;-)


----------

